

Kaminsky, Cricket, Rose on DNSSEC - TechPundit
http://gregness.wordpress.com/2009/06/10/dnssec-dan-kaminsky-cricket-liu-scott-rose-webinar-slides-now-available/

======
tptacek
Appears to be a sales presentation for a commercial DNSSEC management product.
"You will need to build or buy tools. Here's our tool!"

